# Looking for Kinky M/M NSFW RP Partners



## joshraccoon (May 28, 2018)

Hi, everyone. I'm currently looking for M/M NSFW RP partners for Discord. I prefer kinky science fiction scenarios. Preferred kinks include bondage, technophilia, medical play, rubber, mind control, sports great (football pads, etc.) and others. I am flexible about our characters' species and have no problem with humans being involved as well as furries.

If you're interested, contact me and we'll see if we can set something up.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 1, 2018)

you ok with micro/macro?


----------



## joshraccoon (Jun 1, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> you ok with micro/macro?



Unfortunately, that's not something I'm into.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 1, 2018)

joshraccoon said:


> Unfortunately, that's not something I'm into.


oh ok then. worth a shot.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 2, 2018)

ooo interestins


----------



## joshraccoon (Jun 2, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> ooo interestins



Send me a note, maybe we can work something out.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 11, 2018)

Bumpadump


----------



## joshraccoon (Jun 15, 2018)

Bump


----------



## silverwuffamute (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm intrigued, shall I note you?


----------



## joshraccoon (Jun 22, 2018)

silverwuffamute said:


> I'm intrigued, shall I note you?



Sure, if you want.


----------

